# Early and unusual period... causes?



## aprilsnow (Jan 2, 2010)

My period came 5 days early this time, which is pretty unusual for me. There were also no cramps (that has never happened, ever) and lower pelvic pain (hard to describe... similar to what I felt like after giving birth I guess... more like my vaginal or vulvar muscles were hurting), which has also never happened with my period.

I am breastfeeding my 17 month old, and my cycle just started up again about 3 months ago. Both my other periods since returning were pretty normal, although the cramps were less severe than before. My cycles are normally 35 days apart, but this one came at 30 days.

Has anyone heard of anything like this or know what might cause it? I am getting a bit older (approaching mid-30's) and so I'm a little anxious about whether something's going wrong my fertility... I would love to have another child now but due to career circumstances I cannot for a while yet.

Thanks!


----------



## IAMommy (Aug 29, 2009)

My guess would be an anovulatory cycle. Do you chart? I use the Taking Charge of Your Fertility book by Toni Weschler, MPH. There is also a website, http://www.tcoyf.com/ with lots of info. Our bodies tell us so much if we know how to read the signs. I personally wouldn't be concerned at this point, but take note if it happens again. If you have a serious nurser, and it sounds like you do, it might take a while for your cycles to truly smooth out.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

My periods have been different since having children, usually lighter and less painful









Mine came back really early (by 8 weeks each time) so I don;t know if that played into it but the first few were very light. I did find that my milk supply dropped for the first couple of days so I could usually tell it was time when the little ones started feeding ALL night long.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

very well could be your body just getting into a new cycle pattern... you could end up with 30 day cycles from now on... as long as O happens the same amount of time pre-af I wouldnt be concerned.

The weird cycle is not really indicative of anything... and early/cramp free cycles are not necessarily a sign of anovulation. I havent had cramps since I had my son and I confirm ovulation almost every single month through BBT and other signs (and have had 1 more and possibly may be pregnant again)

I also have very short (3 days) and light (clot free) periods most months. Every now and then I get a long (4 days lol) and heavy/clotty one. Not a sign of miscarriage as those months I dont actually have any chance of pregnancy (yay deployment!) just a normal variation in cycles.


----------



## aprilsnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info and reassurances. I haven't been charting, although I did before I got pregnant. I might start again. I have to say it's been really nice not having severe cramps with my period any more. Hopefully it will stay that way!


----------

